# NYC Travel Questions



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 15, 2021)

We are headed for the Big Apple. First visit since pre-Covid. Would love an update on what it is like for travelers:

1) Are the subways in Manhattan as safe as pre-Covid?

2) Are restaurants accepting a photo of vax on cell phone without registering for NY travel portal?

3) In general, do restaurants around W57 require reservations? If so is it difficult like Hawaii?

4) Do you need reservations for museums?

5) Are Broadway show seats socially distanced?

Any other updates? Are HGVC offering presos? How much?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 15, 2021)

All I can address is Broadway shows.   Not socially distanced but vaccination and mask required.


----------



## brp (Sep 15, 2021)

Just got back from NYC on Monday, so I do have some answers:

1. We found the subways quite safe. Not crowded, even at what might be considered rush hour times. 
2. Photos are fine. I would suggest the NYC Covid Safe App. It just stores images of vax card and ID (both needed). Nothing other than a convenient place to have both. I used this exclusively  and it was great. But vax is required, from what I was told. Even a valid test is not OK.
3. Reservations are not a bad idea, but we walked in to several places so it can be done.
4. Museums *do* need reservations. I looked at The Met and AMNH (the ones we belong to ) and next day reservations were generally available. We didn't end up going as we did other stuff, but it looked easy.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2021)

We will be going to NYC in October.  I can answer a couple of your questions.

Are restaurants accepting a photo of your vaccination card?  Don't know.  We all plan on carrying our vaccination cards with us as the requirements seem to change from place to place (meaning restaurants, museums, theaters).

Do restaurants need reservations?  We always get reservations when we're in NYC.  I've already made two for our visit in October at places we really want to go to.  Will probably make others once we get there.

Do you need reservations for museums?  Depends on which one.  Looks like for the Met and MOMA you do (with a timed entrance).  I haven't checked for any others.  I would suggest checking for those you are interested in going to.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 15, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> All I can address is Broadway shows.   Not socially distanced but vaccination and mask required.



According to the article i saw in the NY Times, Broadway is operating at full capacity.  In many theaters you will be quite close to the next person...


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> According to the article i saw in the NY Times, Broadway is operating at full capacity.  In many theaters you will be quite close to the next person...


Dd and I do plan to go to a Broadway play.  We chose an aisle seat (and the seat next to it) so we'll have a little breathing room.  If we get there and feel really uncomfortable we'll probably leave.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 15, 2021)

We are seeing 5 shows (at least) in December.  Will wear our N95 masks.


----------



## brp (Sep 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Dd and I do plan to go to a Broadway play.  We chose an aisle seat (and the seat next to it) so we'll have a little breathing room.  If we get there and feel really uncomfortable we'll probably leave.



When we were there this past weekend, we went to a concert at the Beacon Theatre and a 9/11 comedy benefit at MSG. Both events were selling all seats. In both cases, we were able to find empty sections a little further away and sat there (but we've always done that and had nothing to do with Covid). But, yes, things in general at performing arts venues are tight.

I also have a recommendation for all peeps staying at W. 57th. A few doors down, at the Le Meridien, is the Life Rooftop Bar. We went one day around 5, so getting in was easy. It has a nicer view than W. 57th since it's between the two freakishly-tall buildings across the street. We sat at the bar and had a fabulous conversation with the bartender and a young couple from FL. But it really is a primo place for an afternoon hang.

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Sep 16, 2021)

brp said:


> When we were there this past weekend, we went to a concert at the Beacon Theatre and a 9/11 comedy benefit at MSG. Both events were selling all seats. In both cases, we were able to find empty sections a little further away and sat there (but we've always done that and had nothing to do with Covid). But, yes, things in general at performing arts venues are tight.
> 
> I also have a recommendation for all peeps staying at W. 57th. A few doors down, at the Le Meridien, is the Life Rooftop Bar. We went one day around 5, so getting in was easy. It has a nicer view than W. 57th since it's between the two freakishly-tall buildings across the street. We sat at the bar and had a fabulous conversation with the bartender and a young couple from FL. But it really is a primo place for an afternoon hang.
> 
> Cheers.


Life Rooftop Bar is pricey but soooo well worth it.  If you are staying at 57th it is pretty much a must stop.  Love the place and second the recommendation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks all for your advice. Very excited about our upcoming stay. Rooftop bar is very close to W57. Perhaps we can consider it the official W57 bar?   Visiting at 5 sounds much more reasonable. We visited a few years ago after 8 and it was crowded.

BTW...was offered one of the following choices for a presentation. Worth it?

$350 Elevated dollars
100,000 HH Points
$200 Visa
$250 MF credit


----------



## Denise L (Sep 17, 2021)

brp said:


> When we were there this past weekend, we went to a concert at the Beacon Theatre and a 9/11 comedy benefit at MSG. Both events were selling all seats. In both cases, we were able to find empty sections a little further away and sat there (but we've always done that and had nothing to do with Covid). But, yes, things in general at performing arts venues are tight.
> 
> I also have a recommendation for all peeps staying at W. 57th. A few doors down, at the Le Meridien, is the Life Rooftop Bar. We went one day around 5, so getting in was easy. It has a nicer view than W. 57th since it's between the two freakishly-tall buildings across the street. We sat at the bar and had a fabulous conversation with the bartender and a young couple from FL. But it really is a primo place for an afternoon hang.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks for the recommendation.  Did you use the W57 lounge, and if so, was it the same as it used to be, or have they changed things due to Covid restrictions?  I have plans for a November trip due to wanting to see some shows that are reopening then.  I have tickets to seven shows.  I am wondering if one of my favorite restaurants, Trattoria dell'Arte is open.  Did you happen to walk by that location?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.  Did you use the W57 lounge, and if so, was it the same as it used to be, or have they changed things due to Covid restrictions?  I have plans for a November trip due to wanting to see some shows that are reopening then.  I have tickets to seven shows.  I am wondering if one of my favorite restaurants, Trattoria dell'Arte is open.  Did you happen to walk by that location?


Looks like Trattoria dell'Arte is closed.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 18, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Looks like Trattoria dell'Arte is closed.


Check before you go.  It says the closing is temporary.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 18, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We are headed for the Big Apple. First visit since pre-Covid...


Cool! I hope you have a great time.


CalGalTraveler said:


> 1) Are the subways in Manhattan as safe as pre-Covid?


Yes, and a lot more pleasant. Though I haven't been on after 9PMish or ridden them outside Manhattan


CalGalTraveler said:


> 2) Are restaurants accepting a photo of vax on cell phone without registering for NY travel portal?


I don't know because the NYC COVID SAFE app is so easy to use. You just take a picture of your ID and a picture of your vaccination card then enter the date and type of your (last) vaccination. BTW, if you don't use the app you'll need to show your ID in addition to the vax card.


CalGalTraveler said:


> 3) In general, do restaurants around W57 require reservations? If so is it difficult like Hawaii?


In general reservations are a good idea...but nowhere near as difficult as Hawaii was in July. Unless it's somewhere I know will be a challenge, I've been making reservations a week or two in advance. But I've also 'walked up' many places.


CalGalTraveler said:


> 4) Do you need reservations for museums?


I know the Met does for out of state visitors, but your best bet is to look at the 'visit' link of the museums you are considering.


CalGalTraveler said:


> 5) Are Broadway show seats socially distanced?


No. Vaccinations and masks required though.


----------



## ccwu (Sep 18, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Did you use the W57 lounge, and if so, was it the same as it used to be, or have they changed things due to Covid restrictions? I have plans for a November trip due to wanting to see some shows that are reopening then. I have tickets to seven shows. I am wondering if one of my favorite restaurants, Trattoria dell'Arte is open. Did you happen to walk by that location?



We did visit 57th street twice in May, July and August. Will revisit in end of September. We like the owner the last two visit. It was almost like the pre covid but it is served by attendance. Breakfast had choice of hot food and fruit, plus self making waffle. With coffee juice and other drinks. Happy hours had home made salads, appetizer (two hot choices). Cheeses, cold cuts, fruits and sweets, personal size wines, beer and soda. Water is by cups. No bottle water, coffee, latte espresso and tea. 

Pretty good selection and pretty healthy. We don’t need dinner after the happy hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2021)

ccwu said:


> We did visit 57th street twice in May, July and August. Will revisit in end of September. We like the owner the last two visit. It was almost like the pre covid but it is served by attendance. Breakfast had choice of hot food and fruit, plus self making waffle. With coffee juice and other drinks. Happy hours had home made salads, appetizer (two hot choices). Cheeses, cold cuts, fruits and sweets, personal size wines, beer and soda. Water is by cups. No bottle water, coffee, latte espresso and tea.
> 
> Pretty good selection and pretty healthy. We don’t need dinner after the happy hours.



Felt much the same. Selection was pretty much the same as it had been, just served instead of self-service. Sometimes healthful morning options (quiche, ham & cheese), sometimes not (polenta). Always nice oatmeal, though.

Wine selection has gone from medium quality to something lower, unfortunately.

Cheers,


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 20, 2021)

brp said:


> Wine selection has gone from medium quality to something lower, unfortunately.
> Cheers,



Do you think they are cutting costs, or did i read that they shifted to smaller personal size bottles.  There are a lot few options in the smaller bottles...


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Do you think they are cutting costs, or did i read that they shifted to smaller personal size bottles.  There are a lot few options in the smaller bottles...



I think it's cost. Our first evening they had a 375ml glass Kendall Jackson Cab. Kendall Jackson actually makes some high-end wine, but this wasn't that. Still, it was a nice wine in a reasonable size.

All other nights were 187ml plastic bottles of Woodbridge. Definitely a step down from the Kendall Jackson and what they used to have in the 750. 

Oh, and toward the end of the Happy Hour time on the first day, a couple of 750s showed up for self pour 

I mentioned this to a manager who was making the rounds. She said that the first day was "special" (it was a Thursday?), and seemed to imply that the Woodbridge was new new normal.

Cheers.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 27, 2021)

Heading to NYC this weekend and have a couple quick questions for those who have recently been to West 57th or the Quin. The website for the Wayfarer restaurant off the Quin lobby says “permanently closed”. Is there a new restaurant in its place or is that now vacant? It would seem to be prime real estate for successful dining. Also I saw Le Parker Meridian (next door to W57) is now a Hyatt Thompson hotel with a whole new look and decor. The website shows they still have the Burger Joint but does not list Norma’s brunch as a dining option. That’s a shame as it was my go to brunch place to. This is my first post-Covid trip back to NYC and I am realizing I need to not expect things to be the same. 

Thanks 
Sean


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 28, 2021)

We visited recently. Thanks everyone for your input. All your info was accurate and NYC including the subways seems almost back to normal and safe.

Wayfarer is closed permanently. They said a new restaurant will take it's place in the coming months. Quin looked busy. There are nice balconies on the penthouses at the Quin that we could see from W57.  The Parker Meridian appeared closed when we passed by. I didn't see signs of a Hyatt /Thompson but wasn't looking terribly hard.

There was a line to get into the rooftop bar every time we passed by - we didn't have time to visit this trip.

There is protective construction roof over the sidewalks in front of W57 as they complete the new skinny high-rise across the street. It's too bad they built that - the building now blocks a significant portion of the view of Central park.   The building on W56 behind the building looks complete so that should reduce noise on the back side W57. Many restaurants have outdoor seating tents on the street which I prefer regardless of Covid.

6 activities and restaurants for NYC:

1) There is a bike trail along the Hudson from the bridge to the bottom tip of Manhattan and up to the Brooklyn Bridge. Rent bikes and ride this trail.  There is a bike rental on 6th around the corner from W57. Not sure if they have ebikes. or Rent one of the CitiBikes in stations around the city.

2) Take the MTA ferry from Yorkville (upper East Side) down to the tip of lower Manhattan (It travels under the Brooklyn Bridge). Because it is MTA commuter ferry it won't cost a lot.

3) Visit the new floating park.

4) There is a new Carnegie Deli on the Northwest corner of W57 & 7th

5) There is a gourmet grocery store Hudson Market on the Northwest corner of W57 and 11th (5 block walk - about 15 min). Their lunch buffet included white fish and salmon. My entire meal cost around $10 including my drink and tax. The fish was delicious. There is casual dining in the store plus a few outdoor tables. You can also walk down the block to a new park near the Hudson to eat. Not bad for NYC takeout.

6) We didn't care for Rue 57 on W57 and 6th. Perhaps it was what we ordered but the food was not extraordinary.  We used Elevated Rewards so took the bite out of the expensive meal. Pazza Notte on 6th is terrific as usual. Outdoor tables are at a premium so arrive early. They also take EL Rewards. There is an excellent Thai Restaurant called Topaz on W56 (take the 6 1/2 walkway and turn left behind W57.  The meal was half the cost. Doesn't take Elevated Rewards.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 28, 2021)

@CalGalTraveler Thanks for the tips.  We might have to try the new Carnegie Deli when we got to NYC in a few weeks.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Check before you go.  It says the closing is temporary.



Thank you for your reply.  I just went to the Trattoria dell'Arte website and instead of telling me that it is closed, it says "We look forward to seeing you Wednesday, October 6th."   

It will be great if this means that they are finally reopening and I can visit them in November!


----------



## brp (Sep 30, 2021)

Now that we've been to NYC umpteen times, we're always venturing further out. First, we typically walk most places. Like W. 57th to Battery Park kinda walking. Such a lovely city for walking.

On our last trip we spent a number of hours wandering the Brooklyn East River shoreline. They've turned a number of the piers into gardens, some practically jungles. Fun wandering somewhat out of the bustle.

And, of course, Ample Hills is still alive and well(ish) in Brooklyn!

Cheers.


----------



## Cristian1980 (Nov 11, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We visited recently. Thanks everyone for your input. All your info was accurate and NYC including the subways seems almost back to normal and safe.
> 
> Wayfarer is closed permanently. They said a new restaurant will take it's place in the coming months. Quin looked busy. There are nice balconies on the penthouses at the Quin that we could see from W57.  The Parker Meridian appeared closed when we passed by. I didn't see signs of a Hyatt /Thompson but wasn't looking terribly hard.
> 
> ...



Seeing a Broadway performance is fantastic, but if you're in New York during the winter.  The Lyceum Theater, designed by Daniel Frohman in 1903, is possibly the most beautiful covered structure in New York. The Lyceum is the oldest continuously operating legitimate theatre on Broadway. But what makes Broadway unique, and why do people travel from all over the world to see it each year?

International tourists, domestic tourists, and residents alike flock to Broadway streets, which are regarded a highly trendy and influential region. If you want to watch a Broadway performance, this is the place to go.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 21, 2021)

This is a belated update on my trip to NYC in November.   Thanks for all of the tips!  I used extra expiring points to book a room with a view at West 57th, and it did not disappoint.  I LOVED every minute of my stay.  Two friends from Oregon met me there (what else to do with expiring points but invite friends to join me), and we had a great time.  Everything felt pretty normal, although the airport and AirTrain weren't very crowded.  Subways seemed pretty normal.  I saw eight shows on Broadway and off (Six, Freestyle Love Supreme, Flying Over Sunset, Assassins, Caroline, or Change, The Visitor, Kimberly Akimbo, and Company).  My favorite restaurant was open, yay, so I ate there, inside, at least three times (vaccination card required).  It was great to see the staff at West 57th!  Everyone said they were so happy to be seeing owners again.

I visited the Rockefeller Tree during its decorating time, so it was covered with scaffolding.  I walked to the Holiday Shops at Bryant Street and it seemed even more festive than in previous years.  I had breakfast at Astro Diner, tacos at Los Tacos No. 1, and take out Indian food at Bengal Tiger. 

I was so used to wearing a mask everywhere, so when I got back home, it felt weird to not wear one!  Now that is has been about a month since I returned home, it is sad to see how some shows are having to cancel performances.  I feel so fortunate that my trip was planned during the lull between delta and omicron.  I have plans to go back in April to see The Music Man, so I am hoping that everything is still open for that trip.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 22, 2021)

Just back from the city, if we don't catch omicron we'll be grateful. All vaxxed and adults boosted, but numbers out of control and crowds in some stores very high.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 22, 2021)

letsgobobby said:


> Just back from the city, if we don't catch omicron we'll be grateful. All vaxxed and adults boosted, but numbers out of control and crowds in some stores very high.



I wish you well and that you stay well. My company, which had had us going back to our offices in mid-town 2-3 days per week just mandated all to work from home again starting this week. Things are getting worse again all over especially in NY and NJ where I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 30, 2022)

Denise L said:


> This is a belated update on my trip to NYC in November.   Thanks for all of the tips!  I used extra expiring points to book a room with a view at West 57th, and it did not disappoint.  I LOVED every minute of my stay.  Two friends from Oregon met me there (what else to do with expiring points but invite friends to join me), and we had a great time.  Everything felt pretty normal, although the airport and AirTrain weren't very crowded.  Subways seemed pretty normal.  I saw eight shows on Broadway and off (Six, Freestyle Love Supreme, Flying Over Sunset, Assassins, Caroline, or Change, The Visitor, Kimberly Akimbo, and Company).  My favorite restaurant was open, yay, so I ate there, inside, at least three times (vaccination card required).  It was great to see the staff at West 57th!  Everyone said they were so happy to be seeing owners again.
> 
> I visited the Rockefeller Tree during its decorating time, so it was covered with scaffolding.  I walked to the Holiday Shops at Bryant Street and it seemed even more festive than in previous years.  I had breakfast at Astro Diner, tacos at Los Tacos No. 1, and take out Indian food at Bengal Tiger.
> 
> I was so used to wearing a mask everywhere, so when I got back home, it felt weird to not wear one!  Now that is has been about a month since I returned home, it is sad to see how some shows are having to cancel performances.  I feel so fortunate that my trip was planned during the lull between delta and omicron.  I have plans to go back in April to see The Music Man, so I am hoping that everything is still open for that trip.


Responding to an older post --
I'm curious about two things:
What is 'favorite restaurant' mentioned?
Of the shows you saw -- which were your two favorites?


----------



## Denise L (Aug 30, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> Responding to an older post --
> I'm curious about two things:
> What is 'favorite restaurant' mentioned?
> Of the shows you saw -- which were your two favorites?



My favorite restaurant is Trattoria Dell'Arte on 7th at 57th. It's across the street from Carnegie Hall and less than a block away from West 57th.  They cut their operating hours because of the pandemic (closed at 10 PM now but used to open until midnight), but hopefully they will be extending their hours this fall.   Pre-pandemic, I loved sitting at the bar, or the antipasto bar, and now I like a table near the front window where they open up the front to the outside air/small outdoor sitting area.  

Of the shows I saw in November 2021, my favorites were Company (now closed) and Assassins (off-Broadway limited run closed), but all of them were great.  I've been back a few times since then, and have been especially blown away by this year's revival of Into the Woods.  Saw it in May, and in August (slightly different cast), and may see it again next month with another slightly new cast.  Highly recommend!


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion King is the best Broadway show!  Saw it both in NYC and in London.  Wicked is really fun.

I live in NYC but here are my current reasonably priced restaurant favorites:
- BDC Tofu House.  Korean restaurant on 32nd Street (Koreatown).  No reservations but the wait can get long
- Yakiniku Futago.  Japanese steak house.  Lots of great American steakhouses in NYC, its fun to see the staff grilling your meat in front of you
- Lupa.  A Mario Batali Italian bistro.  Forget about the guy, eat the food.

Lots and lots of nice expensive restaurants I won't get into


----------



## brp (Aug 30, 2022)

Our favorite shows are what we can get at the half-price Tkts booth.
Favorite restaurant is the lounge 

Cheers.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 30, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We visited recently. Thanks everyone for your input. All your info was accurate and NYC including the subways seems almost back to normal and safe.
> 
> Wayfarer is closed permanently. They said a new restaurant will take it's place in the coming months. Quin looked busy. There are nice balconies on the penthouses at the Quin that we could see from W57.  The Parker Meridian appeared closed when we passed by. I didn't see signs of a Hyatt /Thompson but wasn't looking terribly hard.
> 
> ...


What is the floating park?


----------



## brp (Aug 30, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> What is the floating park?



I think this is the thing called the "Little Island" at the lower end of the Highline. We've been a couple of times and it's a fun space.









						Home - Little Island
					

Little Island is a new public park where all New Yorkers and visitors can experience nature and art in a unique urban oasis on the Hudson River.




					littleisland.org
				




Cheers.


----------

